# New Holland Super Boom Skid Steers



## merrimacmill

I am anticipating the purchase of 1 or 2 new skid steers for this season. I have been going around checking out all the different major brands to see what will fit my needs best since the newest skid I've owned is a 2002, a lot has changed since then in skids. 

After testing deere, case, bobcat, and new holland I found that I liked the new holland the best by far. The cabs are just unbelievable, the pilot controls feel great, the service access is second to none (when the cab tilts the loader arms go with it), dealer support is great, etc. The last brand I need to check out is CAT.

Around here at least, New Holland does not seem to be a very popular brand. I see almost all CAT or bobcats and a few Cases. Is there anything that people particularly don't like about the New Holland machines that I'm missing? Is there some problem that the Super Boom loader arm design presents? How come other manufacturers haven't embraced the super boom design? It seems like a great design to me, so I don't understand why I don't see more of them. 

And for the price check, I got quoted $39,900 on a L175 with heat/ac, pilot hand controls, hydraulic quick attach, 2 speed, block heater, remote jump start, and a 78" bucket.


----------



## erkoehler

We have a mid 90's model at the Marina I work for with 5500+ hours. Still runs good. Little tough starting when its very cold, but I'd take it to a job site still in a pinch.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I was eqully impressed with the New Holland machines too. I was looking at the L185's. From what I have heard (from those that own them), they are great machines and priced right. I dont think you will have a problem going that route. Make sure it comes equipped with self levelling bucket-I'm not sure if that was a standard feature on the New Holland. Good luck.


----------



## DeVries

I've had Bobcat and New Hollands. I will never buy any other machine. The New Hollands are like you say have comfortable cabs, easy to service, have good line of sight out of the back no towers to block your view, and last a long time.

I'm sure you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## jomama45

merrimacmill;1080917 said:


> How come other manufacturers haven't embraced the super boom design? It seems like a great design to me, so I don't understand why I don't see more of them.
> 
> Every major manufacturer does have a version of parallel lift arms, the "Super Boom" is just NH's name for it. Look at the specs & you'll see that they all lift and reach about the same distance nowadays.
> 
> And for the price check, I got quoted $39,900 on a L175 with heat/ac, pilot hand controls, hydraulic quick attach, 2 speed, block heater, remote jump start, and a 78" bucket.


Seems somewhat high to me for that size machine, but it could just be that your market commands higher prices. There are a few folks on here that bout 2700# Bobcats in the new series this year, and paid in the low $30,000's. How does the price compare to the other machines you demo'ed?

As for NH, I can't say that the're bad machine at all. They're fairly common around here, and they used to be the machine of choice in most const. activities. Due to increases competition though, it seems there's a balance of just about everything here now.

Good luck with w/e you purchase.


----------



## LoneCowboy

I run New Hollands in my business and ran NH's when i worked for the man.

I think they ride better than most others (longer wheelbase) but that also sometimes creates a larger steering radius. But I've gotten into (and out of) some really tiny spots.

I always looked foot pedals better than hand controls (case style), never really gotten into the pilot controls (I'm used to the foot). Wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.

I currently run a L185 with cab and it currently has 1100 hours on it. I have a 1.25yard bucket on it (I move manure, doesn't weigh much), but I use the same bucket for everything. Dirt, rock, etc. A really full bucket of sand will overload it and it won't lift all the way to the top but it's never really been a problem.

I almost never run at full throttle unless I'm really digging hard, it's a powerful beast.

cold blooded though, does not like cold mornings, plugging in is a big plus.

I load my big dump truck (see sig) with room to spare (5' high sides on the dump).

A L175 isn't quite big enough to do most things. It won't lift a full pallet (most pallets weigh 2500lbs) and it won't quite get tall enough to load most tandem trucks

Spend a little extra and get a lot more capability for the next step up. (no matter what brand you choose) unless you really limited on space.


----------



## Brian Young

I love my NH. Rich must be paying well. I know NH was running a special on their LS185's they seem to be the "snow machine". I just wish our 2 yes, 2 NH dealer's were not worthless,lol I was looking to order a factory door and called to one place 3 friggen times and finally got a price.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Oh, honestly I think most SS's nowadays are so good I would buy based on the best dealer. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the big manufacturers. I did see that the new big Case SS (forget the #) now has ride control in some construction equipment magazine.

now THAT would be worth paying for.


----------



## Brian Young

LoneCowboy;1080995 said:


> Oh, honestly I think most SS's nowadays are so good I would buy based on the best dealer. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the big manufacturers. I did see that the new big Case SS (forget the #) now has ride control in some construction equipment magazine.
> 
> now THAT would be worth paying for.


You couldnt be more right about dealer support. Just like plow's, mower's or whatever, if your dealer cant take care of you then whats the point. And the new Case's are very nice and I believe the price is nice too, like around 50k


----------



## jomama45

LoneCowboy;1080993 said:


> cold blooded though, does not like cold mornings, plugging in is a big plus.
> 
> I was going to mention that, but don't have enough first hand experience with the NH's to say for sure. The few I have used were "bully" to start even in fall. IIRC, there's another option other than the block heater that is desired???
> 
> Spend a little extra and get a lot more capability for the next step up. (no matter what brand you choose) unless you really limited on space.


I'd agree



LoneCowboy;1080995 said:


> Oh, honestly I think most SS's nowadays are so good I would buy based on the best dealer.


Agreed again.........


----------



## merrimacmill

All sounds good guys. 

I'm a bit surprised that out of all the machines I tried, I still like NH the best. The cases were way to small in the cabs now. The Deeres have horrible dealer support around where I am and not to mention I plow the dealers largest snow account now so that wouldn't work out. The Bobcats really let me down. I felt they were very loud inside, uncomfortable, and the controls felt no better, maybe worse than the controls on my 2002 Case 85xt. I also didn't like the ergonomics of the cab. I test drove a S650 I believe it was, and also a S185.

Another feature that is huge deal to me on the New Holland machines is the fact that there is NO lap bar. I hate the lap bar in my case, and all other machines. Being 6' 5'' and only 200 pounds, its not a problem for me like it is for the big guys, but I just don't like having to put down the bar whenever I want to move.


----------



## blowerman

LoneCowboy;1080995 said:


> Oh, honestly I think most SS's nowadays are so good I would buy based on the best dealer. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the big manufacturers.


Other than some minor differences, they all better be nice at this point. How would a company make it with a bad machine. (think: Thomas/Volvo skids & JCB)

I don't like N/H because; well, I don't like the dealer. Beyond that, I don't like cocking the right hand to use attachments like our blowers. 
So, this year I traded out my last New Holland for a Deere 326D. Well see how the dealer support is.
As for the price on that N/H175, that seems high.


----------



## LoneCowboy

merrimacmill;1081075 said:


> All sounds good guys.
> 
> Another feature that is huge deal to me on the New Holland machines is the fact that there is NO lap bar. I hate the lap bar in my case, and all other machines. Being 6' 5'' and only 200 pounds, its not a problem for me like it is for the big guys, but I just don't like having to put down the bar whenever I want to move.


On the NH's you have to engage the seat belt. (and you can't just leave it hooked in)
there's always something.
I asked about getting it removed, my mechanic tells me it's all tied into the valves and controls, it's not an easily defeat-able thing.

damn safety nazi's.


----------



## JpLawn

The way you fix the seat belt issue is get another belt end and plug it in. I would think that would fix it. I ran a NH 170 it plowed real nice. Had a 8' protech on it. The cabs are nice and comfortable. Good luck on your new machines. 

Oh ya, I'm a bobcat fan.


----------



## shooterm

They dont age well. Around the thousand hour mark your going to be screaming at all the little gremlins in the machine. All the machines bought about three to two years ago are going through the same problems in our shop. Seatbelt needs to be clicked in and out. Quiktach gets off center or manual tachs needs mauls. Random stuttering of hydraulics when nothing has changed load wise. I grew up running them on the farm and had a hard on for them for the longest time. There skids are nothing like they used to be.


----------



## jomama45

JpLawn;1081165 said:


> The way you fix the seat belt issue is get another belt end and plug it in. I would think that would fix it. I ran a NH 170 it plowed real nice. Had a 8' protech on it. The cabs are nice and comfortable. Good luck on your new machines.
> 
> Oh ya, I'm a bobcat fan.


Pretty sure they have a seat sensor as well, and that doesn't work. The whole safety belt thing is a big turn-off for me, as you have to get in & out every time you want to start it to let it warm up. Maybe not a deal breaker to others though.


----------



## Bird21

You may want to look at the machines that have been on snow lease for a year or two they are much cheaper than new. I usally add one every year or two from this program with about 500 hours on them. Do I like them for snow removal, well I have 4 so yes I love them. I also run Case machines and perfer them in dirt work. The New Hollands are Ls180 and Ls 185 and one 7775 John Deere which was made for Deere back in 97. The 7775 is small and used in a Townhome application so it does well in tight spots. The 2 Ls180s do driveways about 125 or so and do great, the 2 speed is such as asset. 

I am looking for another machine now and will most likely get another Ls185.

Only minor problems but I am maintenance freak, full service before snow season needed or not, touch painting yearly, pressure wash top to bottom inside out before snow season. I am in the process of doing this now, check everything twice and then again...........

I run Snow Wolf 9 foot plows with wings on them.


Good Luck and PM me I have a great dealer here that would get you a good deal too, all you have to do is send a check..


----------



## magnatrac

I love the new hollands that I have had . I started with an ls 160 and then ordered an L175 when they came out in 07. It is the same size as my 160 was but with tons of power. I don't want a large frame skid so it was perfect for me. I feel like I am in a cadillac with the 2 speed and hydro mont plate. It will lift more than the 2000 lbs. that they say. With out tracks in the winter I unload pallets of salt 2400 lbs. with no issues. In the summer I have tracks that act as counter weights and can move pallets of pavers around. I can't lift them off a semi but no problem getting them off of my trailer. If you are looking for a mid sized skid the 175 is great !!!
Good luck , shaun


----------



## merrimacmill

magnatrac;1081743 said:


> I love the new hollands that I have had . I started with an ls 160 and then ordered an L175 when they came out in 07. It is the same size as my 160 was but with tons of power. I don't want a large frame skid so it was perfect for me. I feel like I am in a cadillac with the 2 speed and hydro mont plate. It will lift more than the 2000 lbs. that they say. With out tracks in the winter I unload pallets of salt 2400 lbs. with no issues. In the summer I have tracks that act as counter weights and can move pallets of pavers around. I can't lift them off a semi but no problem getting them off of my trailer. If you are looking for a mid sized skid the 175 is great !!!
> Good luck , shaun


Thats good to hear. SO many guys I talk to say "go bigger! get a full size machine!" But I really don't want a full size machine. I already have one. My Case 85xt is a pretty serious skid steer and i'll always have at least one large machine around, but since they'll only be used for snow its honestly a waste of money for anything to much bigger in my particular application.


----------



## forestfireguy

We run 8 NH skidsteers all year, we have one OLD bobcat 753. and We just got a c175 this year, Despite very hard use these machines really don't let us down.


----------



## xtreem3d

merrimacmill;1080917 said:


> I am anticipating the purchase of 1 or 2 new skid steers for this season. I have been going around checking out all the different major brands to see what will fit my needs best since the newest skid I've owned is a 2002, a lot has changed since then in skids.
> 
> After testing deere, case, bobcat, and new holland I found that I liked the new holland the best by far. The cabs are just unbelievable, the pilot controls feel great, the service access is second to none (when the cab tilts the loader arms go with it), dealer support is great, etc. The last brand I need to check out is CAT.
> 
> Around here at least, New Holland does not seem to be a very popular brand. I see almost all CAT or bobcats and a few Cases. Is there anything that people particularly don't like about the New Holland machines that I'm missing? Is there some problem that the Super Boom loader arm design presents? How come other manufacturers haven't embraced the super boom design? It seems like a great design to me, so I don't understand why I don't see more of them.
> 
> And for the price check, I got quoted $39,900 on a L175 with heat/ac, pilot hand controls, hydraulic quick attach, 2 speed, block heater, remote jump start, and a 78" bucket.


not sure why some think that price is high..you've got alot of options, dont you also have turn signals ,flashers,arm rests horn and remote beacon port? those new pilot machines are just amazing to operate. i like the foot throttle and foot operated aux hydraulics. i have 5 NH but not the new version...good luck w/ your purchase
steve


----------



## jglandscaping

New Holland factory support is amazing. Any long term problems have been dealt with quickly or to my favor thru my dealer and also New Holland. I have a LS170 that has been a great machine and am thinking of adding a L185 or replacing my LS170 with it. We are currently in a long term demo as my LS170 has had the hydraulic pump out of it for some time at the dealer. My dealer and New Holland have kept me in a machine during this time, giving me a C175 that I put close to 170hrs on and now the L185(I picked it up with only 1.5hrs on it!) 
I dont like the slope in the arms (side to side movement going up and down, easy to watch but put a operator in it that isnt aware of they surrounding and you can snag or wear out a hose or the electrical cord).

Look at Chappell for a dealer (PM me and I can give you my sale guy's number) and he will work with you to setup the machine that you want)

On a side note, My tractor and plows will be at the grass drags in Epping this weekend if you want to see the Ebling!


----------



## SNOWLORD

I have owned Bobcat and New Holland over the years and I prefer Bobcat much more the LS180's we have owned were very lound in the cab and not that warm in the winter they started very hard in the winter but the biggest complaint was the boom arms after 800hrs or so they would get so loose that they would rub up and down the side of the cab if you were not on even ground it got so bad on one of them that the boom arms would actually hit the top of the cab and catch so it could not come down. I will say that I have not looked at their New Hollands skids for 3 or 4 years so maybe their brand new stuff is better I dont know. I would take a bobcat S300 if it were me. just my 2 cents

www.procutfirewood.com


----------



## ffej27

Growing up working concrete all we used was 743 Bobcats . Those were fun .Next company was mainly Bobcats 873 , 963 then all 1865c case .Hard to get used too but with time a nice machine .In between a couple NH 885 , and now a NH 185 NOISEY a** rattle boxes . The new machine is a CAT talk about a Cadillac to be in . And yes who likes a seatbelt strangling you while you try to work


----------



## dgc

If your looking to get the best prices on any New Holland skids or parts look up forresterfarmeq.com in chambersburg,pa. The best prices and service i've had. Contact Cory Forrester in sales he'll help you out. Tell him Casey sent you


----------



## mountainjl

*2007 C175 New Holland 844t*

I just got this 07 C175 about 6months ago with 1660hrs on it. Excellent machine until it started to burn some oil but no knocking. Traced out so far to an oil change, Filter change, and found crack in exhaust flex pipe to aspirated muffler...Went to do the oil change, with tech manual, and original maint manual and for the life of me, could NOT find the crankcase drain plug....It wasn't accessible, removed the access plate as instructed to no avail... removed all plates on undercarriage and could NOT get to the plug if even designed with one. Does anyone know, if this unit has to be pumped, or could there be a trap door with external hose and petcock which im missing or other? I have NEVER had a issue draining oil from any of my construction vehicles. It has me so screwed up, that I am actually writing at 12:30 at night. I would be very grateful if this could be answered. I rebuilt 1970 javelin, 1975 chev PU rod, know the 7.3 powerstroke, 1991-1994 Kawasaki KDX's, 1980's Arctic cat El tigres, Line Trucks, Bucket trucks, I cant believe this simple usually 15min job has me in a full-nelson.


----------



## purpleranger519

Should be a plate with 4 bolts on the underside about 10"x10". It will still drain a lot into the undercarriage though. Its a messy job on any NH Ive owned. My LX665 was easiest to pump out. My C185 had the small plate on the bottom.


----------

